

(Android) Developer Income Report #12, #13 - kreci
http://www.kreci.net/reports/developer-income-reports-12-13/

======
bignoggins
Summer sucks on iOS app store as well. Most developers report decreased sales
during the summer. You can take advantage of this by making apps that target
the summer or early fall. You'll have an easier time climbing the ranks (which
influence visibility and hence sales). As an example, my fantasy football app
(football starts in early Sept) starts gaining steam in July. I managed to hit
#125 overall paid on the iPhone in July with only 650 sales/day. Based on
conversations with other developers, this is about 25% lower than normal, and
significantly lower than peak season (December - January).

Where there is bad news, there is always opportunity =)

~~~
18pfsmt
Considering you offer football, how much effort would it take for you to offer
baseball as well (as has been mentioned elsewhere in these threads)?
Basketball or hockey seem like good candidates as well. I figure the logic is
similar, no?

Admittedly, I haven't analyzed the logic, nor do I understand the marketplace,
but it would seem logical to extend to the popular sports for other seasons
(just find friends that are interested in those sports, and pay them something
for their domain knowledge).

Edit: On second thought, maybe the schema would be similar but the logic quite
sport-specific.

~~~
bignoggins
I offer all 4 major sports. I'm just using football as an example since it's
relevant to summer sales.

------
patio11
I would never have believed it as a kid, but coming from a business which
shares similar seasonality to yours: summer sucks.

If you ever have an option to get recurring revenue, though, take it. It helps
smooth out seasonality considerably.

~~~
buro9
I'm in the opposite camp... various side projects are based around cycling,
which peaks in the summer and dries up in the winter (Nov/Dec).

------
silverbax88
kreci, do you find that posting these monthly has created a motivation on it's
own? Meaning, the old adage "what gets measured, gets managed" created more
focus for you on improving the numbers because you know they will be
published?

As always, your reports and willingness to continue to publish them is
appreciated!

~~~
kreci
Yes it works like this. After a lower month I have started to work little more
so would not be shame to publish next one ;)

------
vidar
As pointed out here "passive income" is not in fact completely passive.
Promotion is very often required even though the development is long over.

------
kreci
As usual comments are welcome and strongly desired =)

------
baconner
Curious: have you noticed any bump in downloads on the market since the new
version started rolling out? Sounds like no.

------
pkamb
Sorry, but what are the red/green numbers? Net profit, or are they the +/-
difference from last month?

~~~
kreci
Difference from the previous month.

------
rafski
Well done, even June results are above "ramen profitable" where you
live—unless it's the capital.

------
soapdog
just bought your book... makes a lot of sense. Thanks for the tips!

~~~
kreci
Thanks! Hope my tips will be useful in your business!

------
mihn
thumbs up! both!

